# Tractor Collection



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

1956 John Deere 520 - Latest restoration project

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=bf84341d.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/bf84341d.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=925639ee.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/925639ee.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Early 1947 John Deere Model A - Currently undergoing refreshed paint and decals.

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=66911ccc.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/66911ccc.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

1969 John Deere 4000 Diesel - Next on the restoration list

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=b74e96ea.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/b74e96ea.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

1980 International 1086 shown with my relatives - Repainted in 2006

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=6853719b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/6853719b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

2001 Kubota B7500 - Purchased new in 2001

<a href="http://s394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/?action=view&current=bf54fcdb.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp26/timsoutherland/bf54fcdb.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful work!

The JD520 and the IH 1086 are both stunning.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What mark777 said.  The cab on the 1086 is amazing. How much trouble was it to restore cab? It seems like the cab is what takes the worst beating and the glass gets broken, the rubber is tore out, and the wiring is shot along with the sound proofing. 

Do you get a chance to parade those beauties very often? :thumbsup:


----------



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Believe it or not, the cab was in great shape. My great uncle (in the picture) bought the tractor new. All we did was repair the sheetmetal under the black stripe on the roof, install a new interior kit, and added new decals. The glass is original. Wiring was fine. Seat is original. My great uncle kept a seat cover over it, so it does not have any stains or holes. All interior features still worked including the ventilation system. I did replace the radio. We also gassed up the air conditioner system and sealed up the ductwork above the ceiling.

The tractor interior is the western style. I had a hard time finding the kit, but luckily I was searching a forum group and found a vendor. To begin with, I bought a brown replacement from IH, but just wasn't totally satisfied. It was a blessing when I found the original western style pattern that IH could not get.

Mechanically the tractor is great. We replaced the clutches in the pto. I just bought 2 new front tires and plan on replacing the rears next year.

The 520 is my baby though. I am 32 years old and grew up driving the tractor since I was 3. I have spent many hours in the seat disking the ground and raking hay. I would hate to see how many hours it actually has on it. My dad and I went through the entire tractor front to back on the restoration. The only item still lacking is the sheetmetal plate on the back of the seat. I can't find a decent one anywhere. Other than that, the tractor is all original including the 3 pt hitch and center link.

I show the 520 and the Model A. Although, we still use both of them raking hay to stretch their legs from time to time.

I bought the A about 8 years ago. We went through it mechanically front to back about 5 years ago. It already had the older paint. It just received 2 new rear tires. I am planning on it looking drastically better than the 520 when I finish painting it this spring. I am currently disassembling it, sanding, and filling all pitted areas of the castings. I plan on the frame work looking as slick as the sheetmetal.

I bought the JD 4000 about 3 years ago from my wife's father. My wife's aunt and uncle purchased it new. I have fixed all the leaks, starter, new batteries, and new tires all around. I have been buying cosmetic parts and just about have everything I need to start the paint process. This tractor will receive a paint job about like the 1086. I still use it daily, so it will get scratched and scuffed.

I wish I had a digital picture of the BF Moline. Great little tractor that we still use. I am currently buying parts to restore it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These are not the greatest pictures. You may have already seen them. 

http://jetstar.minneapolis-moline.com/paint_old.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertlz/294098685/in/set-72157600393284166/


----------



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.

My grandfather bought ours new. So, we have all the original owners and implement manuals. We have a sickle bar mower, two bottom plow, and cultivators.

During the summer, we bring out the BF and use it with a belt powered hammermill grinder. She really gets to talking when I get to really feeding the hammermill.

I noticed on the pics, the BF decal is different on each one. I will have to be cautious and refer to my old black and white photos of ours when it was almost new.

The BF we have has a Pesco hydraulic system. We were told it that style was used on the first run of BF's that Minneapolis Moline produced. The later years use a different hydraulic system. We have a wide front parts tractor that has the later style system.

Unlike the John Deere's, the BF MM is one that not much information is available. Most people refer you to information on Averys when you ask specific information. I guess it is one of those "in between" tractors. My 1947 John Deere Model A is the same way. That was the year of a major style change midway through the year. Mine is like the 46's. So, I have to be careful when asking questions, because I might get information that pertains to the late 47's - 52.


----------



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Newer pics of some of the herd.

The little BF MM with plow attached









The 47 Model A after I repainted her this spring.


----------



## Supertime (Mar 17, 2010)

Those are some good looking Tractors! Nice pics!


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice looking machines!


----------

